# OCV Filter on John Deere 5085M



## Ed22 (Jul 13, 2018)

Anyone have experience changing the OCV filter on a JD 5085M or equivalent tractor? I got a diagnostic code for high crankcase pressure and best as I can tell it's probably due to plugging in the OCV filter or hose. I got the top filter housing cover unscrewed but need to drop the filter housing to pull the filter. I got one housing clamp bolt out but can't figure out way to access the inside bolt (behind exhaust). Any help would be appreciated.


----------

